# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Does this sound like a good speech topic?

## Chieve

Originally, I was going to do my speech on Language development in children, because we have to research a topic for our speech.

She told me it sounded more like a research paper and doesn't seem personally motivated and I would be better off(and she would prefer) a more personal topic so it doesn't sound like I am reading something I read and so it does sound like I am personally motivated, so it sounds like I am motivated.

So I am thinking of making my topic *What it's like to be a twin.* and what would be a good thesis statement?

Does that sound interesting?

Anyone who isn't a twin, do you have any questions about what it's like being a twin, it would help me develop my speech, plus I have to come up with a good thesis statement for my speech too.

And again, what would make a good thesis statement? (Just typing that twice because I am having trouble coming up with one too...)

This is what I put as a Thesis Statement: _"Three things that come with being a twin are you two develop a really close bond, you are able to help each other out in school, and you are able to help each other out socially."_

How does that sound? I know this is a bit biased towards me, I mean some twins can experience the exact opposite..but she says it has to be personally motivated so.... It has to be an informative speech too.

----------


## Antidote

I think that's quite an interesting topic. I'd be interested in knowing whether you two are fraternal / identical. If identical, do you still have moments where you trip out seeing someone who looks just like you or are you totally used to it? If you wear different clothes / like different music etc, do you feel it was because you made a deliberate effort to differentiate your identities, or because you inherently were different from your twin from the start? And do your individual likes overlap? Is there anything you or your twin love which the other simply hates? I guess I find the nature vs nurture stuff curious. You could dig up statistics on twin concordance rates for various things, which would be informative.

----------


## compulsive

*Thesis name :How identical are identical twins?*


How able are others to differentiate between twins. How long would it normally take to tell the difference. Are the voices usually different, the same or similar?


Do twins who grow up together normally have similar personalities ? nature vs nurture argument like antidote said.

Skills: genetics or nurture? and how much so. Any twins were one was famous / extremely good at something and the other was not? Can someone become skilled at something no matter what genetics they have ? or do the ultra skilled have some sort of extra genetic disposition towards a particular skill?

----------


## Otherside

> *Thesis name :How identical are identical twins?*
> 
> 
> How able are others to differentiate between twins. How long would it normally take to tell the difference. Are the voices usually different, the same or similar?
> 
> 
> Do twins who grow up together normally have similar personalities ? nature vs nurture argument like antidote said.
> 
> Skills: genetics or nurture? and how much so. Any twins were one was famous / extremely good at something and the other was not? Can someone become skilled at something no matter what genetics they have ? or do the ultra skilled have some sort of extra genetic disposition towards a particular skill?



Nature seems to make one turn out differently to the other. I know some identical twins, ones slightly different from the other. They do seem to have the same voice though at times.

----------


## compulsive

> Nature seems to make one turn out differently to the other. I know some identical twins, ones slightly different from the other. They do seem to have the same voice though at times.



Hmm very interesting. Do you think people have a genetic disposition towards certain personality traits?

----------

